# Fear Factor



## Piranha Boy (Feb 27, 2004)

Gotta call from a buddy of mine who told me to check out Fear Factor. The contestants were to dive down into a huge tank filled with what was supposed to be over a hundred "piranha" and pick up pieces of assorted meat parts....

He wanted to know if they were real piranha as the fish were all scattering about with not a single nibble to the diver. It actually looked like the piranha were the ones in danger.







It was quite obvious someone in the program knew of the cousin of the RB, the pacu, as that's what all the fish were but they were trying to pass them off as the piranha.....









I think viewers were left with the impression these fish absolutely won't touch you even with all sorts of meat smells in the water. In fact, if you were to gauge these fish by this show it looks like one can even frolick amongst them!!









I already have five bite scars from my fish... it absolutely, positively terrifies me to the point of sleep deprivation to think of the damage 100-150 of 'em can do to ya!


----------



## fishfinder (Feb 6, 2004)

i saw that they were pacu's it was gay.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I dont think this episode has been out in the UK yet, so not seen it, but heard that they were Pacus from a number of people!

On a show on MTV over here though called Dirty Sanchez (UK version of Jackass) one of the guys went in the Piranha tank at London aquarium, and they all just swam away from him and were sh*t scared!!

So P's probably would act like that if someone jumped in the tank with them, atleast until they got used to them!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Its definatly pacus but people swim with piranha all the time. People definatly would get hurt swimming with that many in such an enclosed space though. If you hate pacus so much, whats with the avatar?


----------



## Piranha Boy (Feb 27, 2004)

Xenon said:


> If you hate pacus so much, whats with the avatar?


Hey.. are you saying Kilzses is a gay pacu?









C'mon... look at 'is teeth ........







hmmmmm.. bad pic, can't see 'em I take it.


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

I saw that episode also...that just sucks a$$ that they would pull something like that...


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

http://www.nbc.com/Fear_Factor/files/files_408.shtml

there is a link w/ pic.. but i can't see much from this picture


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

lol u can tell they are ugly pacu even from that far away lol, let alone a close up


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

definately pacu, thats pretty lame man


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

That episode is as old as the box of Lucky Charms on top of the fridge. Besides, those crap-like lookin' fish are Pacus.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

they also had people search for keys with moray eels all over the tank, and the eels didn't do anythign either, booooring, we need to see someone get bit


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> If you hate pacus so much, whats with the avatar?


----------



## Davoo (Jan 30, 2004)

Look how big the tail fins are of those fish in the pictures. Definately pacu. They have huge ass tail fins like little puppies have huge paws. The bigger the paws the bigger the dog. the bigger the tail the bigger the pacu. I don't hate pacu...if they didn't get so god damned big, i'd buy one for my tank.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Yep saw it it was quite ghey


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

I promise you gyes if those were real piranhas they would attack , if they feel they are beeing attacked they tend to counter attack instead of flee , thats my experiense with mine 6 red bellys


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

QUOTE (Xenon @ Mar 9 2004, 03:03 PM) 
If you hate pacus so much, whats with the avatar?









> i think that is not a pacu my frien


----------



## Piranha Boy (Feb 27, 2004)

smtNL said:


> i think that is not a pacu my frien


Alas.... redemption for me buddy Kilzses! Thanx smtNL







... don't want peeps to think he's a pacu in piranha clothing.









He is a real badass I tells ya....







.... and I have the scars to prove it.


----------



## robrefvik (Aug 10, 2003)

I dont think it would have made a difference if they were red bellies, I saw that episode and I am not sure they were all pacus, but I think that they all could have been RBP's and they still would have been all scared and trying to get away, and if they were all hungry they would have ate the pig kidney before they would bite the people anyway.


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

but they might attack cause they get scared not because they se people as food

:bleh:


----------



## water boy (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeo, i seen that episode. I nearly sh*t myself when the "SAID" that they were piranhas, but after about 2 seconds, anyone could tell that they were pacus. And i think that they would have told the people that were going in the tank that they were a non-aggressive fish that would not attack them, because who in their rite mind would go in a tall tank with like 150 Ps anyway...?


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

its not legal to hurt (kill) people on tv







so course arrent the things they do that dangerous


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Wow fearfactor is so Stupid, i rmemeber someone posting this a long while ago making fun of them for it lol


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

well first off fear fator is some of the worst garbage on tv

second did anyone read this propaganda

"Over 500 live red belly piranhas in tank. 
Largest collection of piranhas in North America. 
Native tribes in South America use the piranha's razor-sharp teeth to make tools and weapons. 
The piranha is the most dangerous fish in the Amazon and perhaps in the world."

i highly doubt there were over 500 in that tank maybe more like 100 - 200 at the most..

Largest collection in north america? i question that, it is an impresive number of fish in one tank even if it is around 100..

Piranha most dangerous fish in the amazon, not really, they are dangerous in large shoals, but the Paraya are pretty nasty fish know for eating piranha as a snack, the wolffish AKA piranha eater, snakeheads, african tiger fish and so on there are plenty of other more dangerous fish with big nasty teeth they just are as well known as piranha or dont have as bad a reputation..

Pirahna are like the pitbulls of the fish community they are not all out of control killers, just some of them, like people that feed them twice a month, of course they are attacking food in a crazy frenzy there freakin hungry, if a shoal of P's gets stuck in a tide pool or stuck in a confined body of water due to drougt they will go nuts on what ever they can get. but aside from that they are shy timid fish that mostly hide from you when they are scared...

what ever fear factor is crap..

if they wanted some scary fish for them to swim with put in some two foot Paraya with huge 5 inch fangs, those queers would leave a load of fear in there pants..


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

:laugh: !


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

my bad "piranha boy"


----------

